# Canning Pinto Beans,How Long?



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We have precooked for a couple minutes,drained water off ,now in canner,but I can't find the post so need help soon .We filled the jars a little more than half way with beans,then water up to rim for headspace.

How long do we pressure cook them?Also put soem oil in to help with frothing.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Pints 1 hour 15 minutes 10#
Quarts 1 hour 30 minutes 10#

Sorry that I was offline! 

Do you have a Ball Blue Book? It's under dried beans and peas.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

yup that be what I'd do.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Thanks DJ and Coot.I have a blue book but misplaced it somehow..

Plus I have a headache,Hubby wants to do 15 things at a time so I also have to deal with him on one of his I know everything and hate directions days! .While I look for help.Somewhere,some beach!:eyebulge:

I will pay him back though when he pulls out the guitar,boy now that has to be perfection,no guessign with that.:nuts:


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Thanks DJ and Coot.I have a blue book but misplaced it somehow..
> 
> Plus I have a headache,Hubby wants to do 15 things at a time so I also have to deal with him on one of his I know everything and hate directions days! .While I look for help.Somewhere,some beach!:eyebulge:
> 
> I will pay him back though when he pulls out the guitar,boy now that has to be perfection,no guessign with that.:nuts:


Ha ha y'all have a good evening! :eyebulge:

Is it as hot down there as it is here? Whew, we are steaming up today, kids running around in shorts! And I was cooking on the wood stove this time last week!! Crazy weather! Probably get sick now! I have the windows up!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

DJgang said:


> Ha ha y'all have a good evening! :eyebulge:
> 
> Is it as hot down there as it is here? Whew, we are steaming up today, kids running around in shorts! And I was cooking on the wood stove this time last week!! Crazy weather! Probably get sick now! I have the windows up!


 Yex we had a slight frosty couple nights,now its back up into the 80s.

Yea it will be a good one for me,I popped a top of tomatoe juice and beer and 2 aspirins.of course anymore than 2 and its hangover time,but they help ,especally with music jacked up.

I cut up some garlic,and onions for my second batch of beans.First one only salt.

We are losing water last 6 or 8 minutes though,so hubby aded another quart to cooker,if you don't hear from me he blew us up.


----------



## RobertParsons (Sep 27, 2011)

Not to hijack your thread, but could you do this without a pressure cooker, and just use hot water boil? 

I don't have a pressure cooker yet. 

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

RobertParsons said:


> Not to hijack your thread, but could you do this without a pressure cooker, and just use hot water boil?
> 
> I don't have a pressure cooker yet.
> 
> ...


NO! The beans are not acidic or sweet enough. If you want to pickle your pinto beans with vinegar, then yes, but you probably won't want to eat pickled pinto beans.

Just to nitpick, don't use a pressure *cooker* - what you need is a pressure *canner*.


----------



## GrizzledBastard (Oct 3, 2012)

Just curious, with this canning process on pintos, what are the beans like when done. Are they like a refried bean or ??


----------

